# burger king mascot



## ace83485 (Sep 26, 2005)

after i made a stalkaround costume i am thinking about making or buying a berger king costume or moscot combined with a chainsaw that would just be kreepy


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah I'd say that would be pretty creepy! He's weird enough without the chainsaw.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

That would be cool. You could have him go after Ronald McDonald.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I would run like hell if I saw that. I am not joking either.


----------



## ace83485 (Sep 26, 2005)

*..*

yea that would be realy kreppy even without the chainsaw i like the ronald mcdonald too


----------



## Rockerella (Aug 30, 2005)

Burger King is scary like clowns are scary...that makes ol' Ron somewhere around 2nd in fast food mascot creepiness factor... Makes my skin crawl just thinking about it.


----------



## Ray A Rottin (Jun 8, 2005)

You know, honest to God, I was seriously thinking about making a Burger King paper mache head. This year would definitely be the year to do it. But, alas... I'm way too involved in other projects... and then there's my personal life that needs some straigtening out....

so not this year.

About two years ago I made a giant Arby's Oven Mitt costume for my friend. It was hot as hell to wear, but he got a lot of looks.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

What a great idea for a costume! My husband can't stand those commericals he said thats probably the creepiest thing he has ever saw! GL on it!


----------



## Mindcrime (Sep 6, 2004)

I find it interesting that everyone uses the same word to describe the 'King' that I did when I first saw him. He was sitting in bed with some guy, not saying anything, holding a met'normous sandwich or whatever, and I remember disticntly commenting on how that was just "creepy."
Lot's of potential for a stalker there.


----------



## ace83485 (Sep 26, 2005)

*...*

like clowns are scary to most people i would be freaked out about the mascot i would run. but i more kreepy would have to be a burger king stalk around costume but hey does anybody realy have time at this time of the season either to mache or form a huge ass head? prolly not i no i dont. but still no doubt that would be kreepy


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

they sell a mask at www.bkmasks.com for 9 bucks


----------



## ace83485 (Sep 26, 2005)

*..*

i am gonna buy it but off topic does anybody know what the call those harnesses that people wear in haunted houses/haunted hayrides where the guy is in a scene and is hanging in order for him to look like hes strugling and does what he wants like yells


----------

